# Selbstloeschende Dialer: Ermittler nennen weitere Details



## sascha (26 Oktober 2005)

*Selbstloeschende Dialer: Betrugs-Ermittler geben weitere Details bekannt*

Täter bekannt, Opfer gesucht: Bei ihren Betrugs-Ermittlungen wegen illegaler Dialer-Einwahlen in den Jahren 2002 und 2003 bitten Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück weiter um Meldungen von Betroffenen. Die Behörden, die gegen die Verantwortlichen von Firmen mit Namen wie „Liquid Inc.“, ermitteln, haben jetzt weitere Details der vermutlich größten Dialer-Betrugswelle aller Zeiten bekannt gegeben - und liefern dabei spannende Einblicke in die Finanzwege der 0190-Abzocker. 

Seit mittlerweile drei Jahren laufen in Deutschland Ermittlungen im Fall der Dialer, die unter Namen wie TeenXXX oder QDial11 bei vielen Internetsurfern für hohe Rechnungen sorgten. Diese Dialer wählten sich nicht nur unbemerkt und automatisch über teure 0190-Nummern ein; anschließend löschten sie sich auch vom PC der Opfer, so dass der Nachweis der Abzocke enorm erschwert wurde. In Einzelfällen summierten sich die Kosten bei den Betroffenen auf bis zu 3000 Euro. Der Gesamtschaden dürfte nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück deutlich über 20 Millionen Euro liegen. Den fast ausschließlich deutschen Beschuldigten – darunter drei Rheinländer im Alter zwischen 25 und 33 Jahren - wird vorgeworfen, diese manipulierten Einwahlen durch selbstlöschende Dialer veranlasst zu haben. Anscheinend unverfängliche Links führten dabei zu Veränderungen der Sicherheitseinstellungen der Computer. Auf dem Bildschirm war von den manipulierten Einwahlen nichts zu sehen, so die Ermittler. Das führte dazu, dass unwissentlich für jede Internetminute 1,86 Euro anfielen, für die 0190-0-Einwahlen sogar jedes Mal mindestens 40 Euro. 

20 Millionen Euro Schaden vermutet

Auf die Spur der mutmaßlichen Täter kamen die Fahnder durch umfangreiche Untersuchungen gesicherter Computerdaten und weitere Ermittlungen auch im Ausland. Demnach hatten die Beschuldigten über mehrere Briefkastenfirmen in den USA („Liquid Inc.“ „DYI Media Inc.“ und „Int Billing Inc.“ in Miami und Carson City) sowie in Panama („Central 24 communications Inc.“, „IPM Digital“) versucht, ihre Beteiligung zu verschleiern. Teilweise wurden Vertragsunterschriften gefälscht, „bei Kontakten mit Dienstleistern und Beschwerdeführern wurden Falschnamen wie Mike Moore, Berry Castillo, Ron Lipman, Garry Cramer oder Robert Whatson benutzt“, so die Ermittler wörtlich. Bisher festgestellte Einnahmen flossen entweder direkt oder über Einschaltung in der Schweiz oder Liechtenstein ansässiger Firmen auf Konten einer Bank in den USA und von dort nach Lettland und Estland. 

Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück haben damit also die Verdächtigen gefasst, die technischen Manipulationen aufgedeckt und die Finanzwege der Täter enttarnt. Was ihnen weiterhin fehlt, sind ausgerechnet die Opfer. „Nach dem aktuellen Stand der Ermittlungen haben nur wenige Geschädigte Strafanzeige erstattet“, so die Fahnder. „Viele Strafanzeigen konnten bisher nicht zugeordnet werden. Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei Osnabrück bitten daher weiterhin Geschädigte, die keine Nachricht von der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück erhalten haben, sich zu melden.“ 

Wer in der Vergangenheit Opfer von 0190-Dialern wurde, sollte deshalb jetzt genau seine älteren Rechnungen überprüfen. Auch dazu haben die Osnabrücker Ermittler ihre Angaben inzwischen ergänzt. Von den Tätern missbraucht wurden demnach folgende Nummern: 0190- 062000, -080877 , -829941, -829975, -839174 , -841059, -854765, -872292, -872293, -872294, -872295, -872296, -872807 , -872831, -872832, -872833, -872836, -873210, -873211, -873212, -873213, -873215, -873219, -873590, -873598, -874370, -874379, -874381, -874382, -874386, -874388, -880309, -881858, -890608, -893380, -893383, -893384, -895542, -895543, -896977, -899867, sowie -899868. In der Schweiz wurden die Nummern 906-272625, -636465, -666935, -666937, -666938, -750046, und -857824 missbraucht, in Österreich die Nummern 930-400912, -822498, -822592, und -826834. Betroffen waren daneben Spanien mit den Nummern 906-857388 und -857824, Italien mit der 709-0024847, Großbritannien mit 0909-6561715 und -6569313, die Niederlande mit 0906-2001608 und 0900-2020064, sowie Belgien mit den Mehrwertdienstenummern 0903-39120 und 0900-51901. 

Im Zusammenhang mit beanstandeten Einwahlen fielen laut Polizei folgende Dialer auf:

WMP2000......exe: Diverse Bezeichnungen, alle beginnend mit „WMP2...“ und sieben oder acht Nullen, z. B. WMP200000000454.exe oder WMP200000001631DE.exe (für Österreich lauteten die Dialernamen z. B. WMP200000000733AT, für die Schweiz z. B. WMP200000000521CH) 

Qdial11 oder teenxxx: "zahl.tmp", z. B. "13.tmp" im Temp-Ordner, nach Umbenennung in "13.exe" handelt es sich um eine ausführbare Datei, bzw. "zahl.exe" (Sofern die Einwahl nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde, verbleibt im Root-Verzeichnis C:\ eine exe-Datei nach dem Schema "zahl.exe", z. B. 1971.exe oder ähnlich)

Super_Heiss.exe (als „xxx movie viewer“ installiert) mit Dateinamen wie „_ServiceUpdate.exe“, „TeenSex.exe“, „pdialer.exe“, „sdialer.exe“, „auto.exe“, „x-finder.exe“ oder „_antispy.exe“ 

„Insbesondere in Ihrem Besitz befindliche Datensicherungen oder Dokumentationen betreffend die Dialer-Einwahlen können für die Beweisführung sehr wertvoll sein“, betonen Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück auf einer eigens für dieses Ermittlungsverfahren eingerichteten Internetseite. Betroffene werden dabei aufgefordert, sich einen Fragebogen herunterzuladen und zu beantworten. Fragebogen, vorhandene Datensicherungen, Kopien der jeweiligen Einzelverbindungsnachweise und Kopien sonstiger Schriftstücke in dieser Sache sollen an die Polizeiinspektion Osnabrück, ZKD - 3. FK, Vorgangsnr. 200304425430, Kollegienwall 6-8, 49074 Osnabrück geschickt werden. Per Fax kann unter der Nummer 0541/327-3350 Kontakt aufgenommen werden, per Mail unter [email protected]. Die Fahnder weisen darauf hin, dass sich Betroffene auch an ihre örtliche Polizeidienststelle wenden, und um Weiterleitung bitten können. 

Entschädigung möglich

Die bisher bekannten Geschädigten wurden von den Fahndern schriftlich über die Möglichkeit informiert, aus dem sichergestellten Vermögen entschädigt zu werden. Sollte jemand Anzeige erstattet oder einen Fragebogen beantwortet und trotzdem die Benachrichtigung nicht erhalten haben, so kann diese unter folgendem Link heruntergeladen werden: 
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/webverlanschr051025.pdf

Weitere Infos unter: http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=301


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Eine feine Sache, wie da in Osnabrück bislang ermittelt wurde. Insbesondere mag ich an dieser Stelle meine vorzüglich Hochachtung "dem Ermittler" und vorallem auch "dem Staatsanwalt" entgegen bringen. Wenn auch bislang noch keine Klage erhoben wurde, geschweige denn rechtskräftige Urteile ergangen sind, so zeigt die _Akte Liquid Inc._ doch jetzt schon deutliche Züge hoher krimineller Energie auf und im Gegensatz dazu hochwertige Ermittlungen zu deren Bekämpfung.
  :thumb: 

Wie die bisherigen Ermittlungen jedoch gezeigt haben, ist es unabdingbar, dass die Geschädigten zumindest eine gerichtsverwertbare Kopie ihres Rechners im unveränderten Zustand zulassen. So eine Datensicherung kann dann in einem aufwendigen Verfahren durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen analysiert und für das Strafverfahren in einem Gutachten aufbereitet werden. Den Geschädigten kostet weder die Anzeigenerstattung noch diese Datenkopie einen einzigen Cent (abgesehen vom Zeitaufwand und der Nichtverfügbarkeit des PC). Doch wie uns dieses Exempel zeigt, sind derartige Kopien der Rechner von dringender Bedeutung und ohne diese sind mMn Ermittlungen und die Verfolgung der Täter (bis zu deren Verurteilung) nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2005)

[url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/webverlanschr051025.pdf[/url] ]Insgesamt wurden bisher rund *xxx* Euro gesichert. Des Weiteren ist eine Immobilie mit einer Sicherungshypothek über *xxx* Euro belebt worden allerdings ist die Werthaltigkeit der Sicherungshypothek in der genannten Höhe zweifelhaft.


In dem an mich adressierten Schreiben standen da statt *xxx* konkrete Zahlen.
Weiß jemand, ob es einen bestimmten Grund für die Lücken gibt?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Oktober 2005)

Allein hier gibt es massenhaft Lesestoff.
Bsp.
TeenSex.exe
Die Suche hat 989 Ergebnisse ergeben.


----------



## Antidialer (27 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine feine Sache, wie da in Osnabrück bislang ermittelt wurde. Insbesondere mag ich an dieser Stelle meine vorzüglich Hochachtung "dem Ermittler" und vorallem auch "dem Staatsanwalt" entgegen bringen. Wenn auch bislang noch keine Klage erhoben wurde, geschweige denn rechtskräftige Urteile ergangen sind, so zeigt die _Akte Liquid Inc._ doch jetzt schon deutliche Züge hoher krimineller Energie auf und im Gegensatz dazu hochwertige Ermittlungen zu deren Bekämpfung.
> :thumb:



Diese Zuversicht kann ich leider nicht ganz teilen. Es ist zwar ein schöner Erfolg, das man die Hintermänner endlich gefasst hat, aber das hat über 3 Jahre gedauert. Desweiteren gehen Telefongesellschaft und Inkassobüros (die mit den Verdächtigen gemeinsame Sache gemacht und wesentlich zum Erfolg beigetragen haben) straffrei aus, obwohl mir keiner erzählen kann, das die nicht recht zeitnah über die waren Hintergründe dieser Einwahlen informiert waren. Am Ende kommen die Verdächtigen vermutlich mit einer minimalen Strafe davon, weil es nicht genügend Anzeigen gibt. Denn wer kann es sich schon leisten, seinen Rechner 3 Jahre !! nicht zu benutzen. Insofern ein schöner Erfolg für Staatsanwalt und Polizei, der nur leider 2 Jahre zu spät kommt.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Desweiteren gehen Telefongesellschaft und Inkassobüros (die mit den Verdächtigen gemeinsame Sache gemacht und wesentlich zum Erfolg beigetragen haben) straffrei aus, obwohl mir keiner erzählen kann, das die nicht recht zeitnah über die waren Hintergründe dieser Einwahlen informiert waren.  ....


Abwarten. Ich bin da optimistischer. Denn da gibt es einen schönen  Paragraphen für die Helfer: Geldwäsche. Die StA in Osnabrück ist als recht gut informiert und kenntnisreich ainzuschätzen. Eine der wenigen, die das Internet und seine Probleme kennen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber das hat über 3 Jahre gedauert...


... und dauert auch immer noch an. Was glaubst Du eigentlich wieviel Arbeit sich die Täter gemacht haben müssen und wieviel Arbeit es erst noch bedeutet, das alles wieder aufzubröseln? Allein schon die Ermittlungen über die verschiedenen Länder sowie die Rekonstruktion von Daten und der Geldflüsse sind nicht so aus dem Handgelenk heraus zu erledigen.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende kommen die Verdächtigen vermutlich mit einer minimalen Strafe davon...


Wie den offiziellen Meldungen zu entnehemen ist, sitzen die immerhin schon bald ein Jahr ein. Und so wie man  erahnen kann, wird da schon so einiges vom Umsatz an den Staat verfallen. Also vom Minimum kann man da jetzt schon nicht mehr reden.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*Es muss endlich eine bundesweite TK-Gewerbeaufsicht her*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zwar ein schöner Erfolg, das man die Hintermänner endlich gefasst hat, aber das hat über 3 Jahre gedauert. Desweiteren gehen Telefongesellschaft und Inkassobüros (die mit den Verdächtigen gemeinsame Sache gemacht und wesentlich zum Erfolg beigetragen haben) straffrei aus, obwohl mir keiner erzählen kann, das die nicht recht zeitnah über die waren Hintergründe dieser Einwahlen informiert waren.



Dies ist sogar mehr als wahrscheinlich. Durch eine Verrechnung von entgeltrelevanten Zuführungsleistungen (z.B. des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers) oder nur die zusätzliche Auslastung sowieso vorgehaltener TK-Ressourcen profitiert jeder der am TK-Vorgang involvierten TK-Anbieter oder Provider überproportional von solchen Machenschaften. Der dabei erzielbare Gewinnanteil ist durch die höheren Verrechnungsanteile um ein vielfaches höher als im normalen Tarifgeschäft. Die dazu abgeschlossenen F&I-Vereinbarungen (Forecast- und Inkassoverträge) zwischen den verschiedenen TK-Beteiligten lassen sich in einer virtuellen TK-Betriebsumgebung relativ einfach verschleiern. Natürlich bleibt so stets die eigene Weste sauber.
In der bevorstehenden TKG-Novellierung 2006 (die für 2005 wurde nicht mehr rechtzeitig fertig) muß die Bundesnetzagentur mit einem gesetzlich klar definierten Auftrag versehen werden, stichprobenartig präventiv oder bei Auffälligkeiten oder einem gehäuften Beschwerdeaufkommen mittels einer technische Erhebung ggf. vor Ort eine gewisse bundesweite Gewerbeaufsicht sicherzustellen. Bisher macht sie das als RegTP nur vom Schreibtisch aus.
Dieses Ansinnen wird von den TK-Anbietern aus "Überregulierung" abgelehnt, was allerdings lokal für den Einzelhandel (Würstchenbude, Getränkehandel, etc.) seit Jahren gängige Rechtspraxis ist.
Diese Forderung, wie auch eine zwingende Verpflichtung zur jährlichen Eichung bzw. Zertifizierung von Entgeltermittlungs- und Abrechnungsverfahren gegenüber Endkunden, ist jedem lokal erreichbaren Bundestagsabgeordneten umgehend durch eigene Aktivitäten klar zu machen, damit im Wirtschaftsausschuß des Deutschen Bundestages sich nicht wieder nur die TK-Anbieter mit ihren noch viel weitreichernden Forderungen durchsetzen. Denn das solche Abzocke explosionsartig (vgl. Handy-Payment, SPAM-Anrufe, Auslandsdialer, etc.) noch weiter zunehmen wird, ergibt sich allein schon aus dem geringen Betreiberrisiko, einen nur marginalen eigenem Kapitaleinsatz und eben dem doch hohen Zeit- und Kostenaufwand, virtuelle Übervorteilungen im Nachhinein (!) überhaupt beweiskräftig aufarbeiten zu können.
Für die Kontaktaufnahme zu Bundestagsabgeordneten habe ich hier im Forum bereits gefunden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123224#123224


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wer kann es sich schon leisten, seinen Rechner 3 Jahre !! nicht zu benutzen.


Nein, das steht und stand nicht zur Debatte. Es steht dem mutigen Staatsanwalt frei, einen externen Gutachter zu beauftragen. Der Rechner kann dann nach drei Tagen wieder zurück sein. Die Kosten muss der Steuerzahler aushalten (Umsatz- und sonstige Steuern von den 0190-Mitverdienern kriegt er ja genug), nicht der Geschädigte die Wartezeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kosten muss der Steuerzahler aushalten (Umsatz- und sonstige Steuern von den 0190-Mitverdienern kriegt er ja genug), nicht der Geschädigte die Wartezeit.


der Steuerzahler wartet u.A.  bisher vergebens darauf, dass endlich die Gebühren für die 
Registrierung  zigtausender Dialer festgesetzt werden und damit einkassiert werden können.
Es wird doch uns ständig erzählt wie leer die Staatskassen sind , hier läßt man eine Quelle völlig außen vor 
da fragt man sich doch ernsthaft warum...
(Etwa wegen ausbleibender Nutzung eine Gebührenbefreiung....) 

cp


----------

